# How to go about renting an apartment monthly... Newbie first post :)



## Irishgirl93 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey everyone! 
So I currently live in Dubai in company provided accom.
I have however opted to take an allowance to get my own place, I'm currently in Al Qusais 2 and want to relocate to somewhere a bit closer to downtown but with good transport options to the airport? A metro station near would be great!!
Sheik Zayed road or anywhere along those lines, I'm only here a month so I'm not really sure about areas, basically I want somewhere that's good for a young expat couple? 
And what is the best way I've found a few places on Dubizzle and sent emails and gotten no reply. We just want a place for 4 or 5 months then we'll look at somewhere more permanent when we have money for deposits etc.
Any help would be much appreciated, I needs somewhere within the next 3 weeks so should I go into agents or call people..?
Any advice would be great


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

If you're not going to sign for at least a year you're going to have to move into hotel apartments. These can get very expensive.

Have you got your residency sorted out yet? You'll need this before you can sign a rental agreement.

Once you've got that, what's your budget per month? Prices vary greatly, dependent on many things, proximity to the metro being one. Downtown is very expensive, nearby Business Bay is a more reasonable option.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh and welcome to Dubai!!


----------



## Irishgirl93 (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes I have mine through my employer, my partner is not here yet and will be getting his own visa. This is why we want a place for a few months to get settled and his employer can sort his visa then we can commit to a lease. I've seen a good few apartments on Dubizzle that are for short term rent I just don't know whether to ring these people or go straight to an agent as we only want it for 4 or 5 months until we find a place were willing to commit to? 
I'm really not sure area wise either is Deira good for expats? I've read about women not feeling safe at night there, I'd like somewhere around the marina jumeriah sort of way for long term. Our budget would prob be about 70,000 a year maybe? 6,000 plus a month? And thank you


----------



## Irishgirl93 (Jul 19, 2014)

To be honest it depends on the location, for somewhere like sheik zayed road with good transport to te airport I'd pay more if I had to


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

If you're going short term then flat sharing is the way to go. Look on dubizzle under rooms for rent and start ringing. Plenty in Marina and JLT, miles away from airport though, so if that's a priority I wouldn't live there.


----------



## Irishgirl93 (Jul 19, 2014)

To be honest we really don't want to share? 
We can't sign a lease until my partner has his visa can we? This is why we want a short term place until he has that? You know?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You mention 'partner' - you are married aren't you as cohabitation outside of marriage is illegal her.

And a 'partner' cannot sponsor their other half.


----------



## Irishgirl93 (Jul 19, 2014)

I am well aware of the laws here.
If you have any advice on the question I originally asked it would be great, I never said anything about being unmarried or sponsoring anyone, but thanks for your input anyway!


----------



## Irishgirl93 (Jul 19, 2014)

And yes we are married but we did not have the certificate attested in time for my employer so he is not being sponsored on mine he will be getting his own through his employer as it saves a lot of paper work, so no need to worry well just be getting separate tenancy contracts if needed with 2 visas


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Try to check out Dubizzle. If they don't respond to emails, try to call the estate agents.

Oh and in order to sign your rental agreement, you do not need to have your visa sorted out. 

A letter from your employer will do. 

However, honestly, you should opt for the company accomodation for the beginning and then you can figure out more about Dubai and then sign a contract for year. Anything else will be more of a hassle for you, and also be more expensive. 

Unfortunately we don't know your budget either.

Have a look at the sticky threads


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Could try looking here

www.homeaway.co.uk


----------

